# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > PCB & Κουτιά Κατασκευών >  >  Aρχαριος 51 ετων ζητα καθοδηγηση

## sbolakis

Γεια σας παιδια ζηταω τα φωτα σας εχω αυτο το σχεδιο τροφοδοτικου και αν μπορει καποιος να μου σχεδιασει το pcb και εγω οτι θελει θα του δωσω την πεθερα μου για προικα  :hahahha:  Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων .

----------


## XALOULIS90

xaxaaxφιλε αν μπορουσα θα σε βοηθουσα αλλα την πεθερα σου δεν θα την επαιρνα χαχαχαχχχααχχααχ
κρατα την ειναι δωρω.... :whistle:  :whistle:  :Cool:  :Applause:  :Applause:  :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## ultra

Παντως η R22 και η R19 δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι 50W, ο μετασχηματιστης σου ειναι μονο στα 400mA ...

----------


## sbolakis

> Παντως η R22 και η R19 δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι 50W, ο μετασχηματιστης σου ειναι μονο στα 400mA ...



 Εσυ τι θα προτηνες ?

----------


## sbolakis

> xaxaaxφιλε αν μπορουσα θα σε βοηθουσα αλλα την πεθερα σου δεν θα την επαιρνα χαχαχαχχχααχχααχ
> κρατα την ειναι δωρω....



Καλα παρε και τον πεθερο μου  :Tongue2:

----------


## ultra

2w ανθρακα και στις 2 περιπτωσες.

----------


## lastid

Ο μετασχηματιστής είναι στα 400mA, αλλά δίνει 120 W.

Επί του θέματος και για όποιον τελικά φτιάξει την πλακέτα, υποθέτω ότι θέλεις τα εξής. Διόρθωσέ με αν κάτι δεν είναι σωστό.
1) Η πλακέτα θα παίρνει είσοδο από τον μετασχηματιστή μέσω διπλής κλέμας. Ο μετασχηματιστής δεν θα στηρίζεται πάνω της και τα 6.3V δεν θα έχουν σχέση με την πλακέτα.
2) Η πλακέτα θα βγάζει 2 διπλές κλέμες, μία για την κάθε έξοδο.
3) Ο stand-by διακόπτης δεν θα είναι πάνω στην πλακέτα αλλά στο καλώδιο της εξόδου.
4) Το κύκλωμα θα υλοποιηθεί ακριβώς όπως φαίνεται χωρίς καμία αλλαγή ή προσθήκη (π.χ. LED ένδειξης λειτουργίας). 
5) Κανένα από τα εξαρτήματα δεν θα είναι SMD αλλά κανονικά.

----------


## sbolakis

> Ο μετασχηματιστής είναι στα 400mA, αλλά δίνει 120 W.
> 
> Επί του θέματος και για όποιον τελικά φτιάξει την πλακέτα, υποθέτω ότι θέλεις τα εξής. Διόρθωσέ με αν κάτι δεν είναι σωστό.
> 1) Η πλακέτα θα παίρνει είσοδο από τον μετασχηματιστή μέσω διπλής κλέμας. Ο μετασχηματιστής δεν θα στηρίζεται πάνω της και τα 6.3V δεν θα έχουν σχέση με την πλακέτα.
> 2) Η πλακέτα θα βγάζει 2 διπλές κλέμες, μία για την κάθε έξοδο.
> 3) Ο stand-by διακόπτης δεν θα είναι πάνω στην πλακέτα αλλά στο καλώδιο της εξόδου.
> 4) Το κύκλωμα θα υλοποιηθεί ακριβώς όπως φαίνεται χωρίς καμία αλλαγή ή προσθήκη (π.χ. LED ένδειξης λειτουργίας). 
> 5) Κανένα από τα εξαρτήματα δεν θα είναι SMD αλλά κανονικά.



Ναι σε ολα οσα ειπες

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Παρατήρηση: οι τρεις zener στο επάνω τροφοδοτικό πρέπει να είναι μια των 150V και δυο των 100V.

----------


## moutoulos

> Γεια σας παιδια ζηταω τα φωτα σας εχω αυτο το σχεδιο τροφοδοτικου και αν μπορει καποιος να μου σχεδιασει το pcb και εγω οτι θελει θα του δωσω την πεθερα μου για προικα  Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων .



Δώσε μου ένα περιθώριο 1-2 ημέρες (ων), και στο φτιάχνω.
Την πεθερά δεν την θέλω ..., έχω δικιά μου, μη σου την στερήσω  :Lol: .

----------


## ultra

[QUOTE=lastid;424250]Ο μετασχηματιστής είναι στα 400mA, αλλά δίνει 120 W]


Οι αντιστασεις αυτες υπολογιζονται απο τον τυπο Ι στο τετραγωνο, επι R, οποτε τα 120W ( η ταση εξοδου του μετασχηματιστη που υπονοεις), δεν εχει σχεση.

Μια και προκυπτει 0.4 x 0.4 x 10 = 1.6W, καλυτερα να ειναι στα 5W οι αντιστασεις.

Κατα τα αλλα ειμαι συμφωνος με οτι προτεινεις.

Βεβαια μιλαμε και οι δυο για ξενο αχυρωνα, μια και ο moutoulos θα μπει στον κοπο να το σχεδιασει....

----------


## lastid

ultra, πιθανότατα έχεις δίκιο.
Λέω πιθανότατα, διότι μια που έχουμε εναλλασσόμενη τάση, πυκνωτές, συσσώρευση ενέργειας κλπ, υπάρχει θεωρητικά η περίπτωση λόγω αστοχίας εξαρτήματος, βραχυκυκλώματος κλπ να εμφανιστούν υψηλότερα ρεύματα, έστω και για μικρό χρονικό διάστημα. Σε περίπτωση συντονισμού, αυτοταλάντωσης, κλπ, το μόνο που μπορούμε να βασιστούμε για να υπολογίσουμε τη μέγιστη θερμική καταπόνηση είναι η παρεχόμενη ισχύς.
Εξαιρετικά απίθανη περίπτωση, αλλά μήπως δεν έχουμε δει εξαιρετικά απίθανες περιπτώσεις να συμβαίνουν στην πραγματικότητα? Προφανώς ο σχεδιαστής δεν ήταν σίγουρος και ήθελε να κοιμηθεί ήσυχος εκείνο το βράδυ.

----------


## moutoulos

C1 & C3 μονούς ?, ή δυο σε σειρά?. Ρωτάω για να δω πως θα σχεδιάσω το τυπωμένο ...

----------


## sbolakis

> C1 & C3 μονούς ?, ή δυο σε σειρά?. Ρωτάω για να δω πως θα σχεδιάσω το τυπωμένο ...



Οπως νομιζεις καλυτερα φιλε το αφεινω πανω σου

----------


## ultra

Λοιπον , μια και ειχα διαθεση...6L6L0.pdf 6L6L2.pdf

Αυτα ειναι τα pdf, τα τυπωνουμε σε μεγεθος 100% και ειναι στο φυσικο.

Τωρα, αν καποιος συμφορουμιτης θελει τα gerber, ας στειλει ΠΜ

Θελοντας να τιμησω το fair play, θα αφησω την πεθερα στον moutoulo!

----------


## lastid

Αυτό θα πει βοήθεια συμφορουμίτη... κάτι ήξερε ο sbolakis που άνοιξε το θέμα τέλος εβδομάδας!

----------


## sbolakis

σε ευχαριστω πολη για τον κοπο σου εισαι φοβερος

----------


## spirakos

Και καλος και γρηγορος

----------


## moutoulos

> Θελοντας να τιμησω το fair play, θα αφησω την πεθερα στον moutoulo! Pro



 :Laugh:  Κώστα δήλωσα και παραπάνω, έχω πεθερά, δεν θέλω ντουέτο  :Laugh: 

Λοιπόν, πιστός σε αυτό που είχα πεί, αναφέρομαι στον* sbolakis*, έφτιαξα αυτό που σου είχα "τάξει"*. * Την πεθερά μου ...  :Lol: , 
το σχηματικό εννοούσα. Όμως θα ήθελα μια βοήθεια από κάποιο μέλος, να πάρει τα αρχεία (LAY), και να βγάλει σε PDF, 
το C2 (Bottom Layer), καθώς και το S1 (Top SilkScreen). Το S1 δεν είναι απαραίτητο, αλλά το C2 είναι προκειμένου ο άνθρωπος 
να μπορέσει να τα εκτυπώσει. Αυτό γιατί το δικό μου Adobe Acrobat 9 Pro, τα έπαιξε ...

Στο θέμα μας ..., λοιπόν, το έφτιαξα καταρχήν σε δυο πλακέτες (ανόρθωση/εξομάλυνση, και σταθεροποίηση). Αυτό έγινε 
προκειμένου η πλακέτα να είναι πιο "ευέλικτη" , ανάλογα το χώρο στο κουτί μας. Πέρα απο αυτό, κάποιο μέλος μπορεί αν θέλει, 
να χρησιμοποιήσει την μια απο τις δύο.

Επίσης και η πλακέτα της ανόρθωσης ***, όσο και αυτή της σταθεροποίησης ****, έχουν ελεγχόμενο σημείο σπασίματος (εφόσον 
εκτυπωθούν με Gerber ***** σε εργαστήριο/εμφανιστήριο PCB) .

Να υπενθυμίσω οτι έχουμε να κάνουμε με *300VAC* (εναλλασσόμενο), ή *420VDC* (συνεχές). Το λεω αυτό γιατί πέρα απο την 
προσοχή που χρειάζεται, υπάρχει και ένα πρόβλημα που έχει να κάνει με τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς. Αν δεν βρείς ηλεκτρολυτικό 
στα 450VDC (και βρείς ΠΧ 400VDC), μην τον βάλεις στην ανόρθωση, γιατί κάποια στιγμή, θα σκάσει. Στο σημείο αυτό, σου 
σχεδίασα την λύση, βάζοντας δυο απο αυτούς σε σειρά, αλλά δυο σειρές, προκειμένου να πετύχουμε την αρχική επιθυμητή 
χωρητικότητα. Στην πλακέτα με τις δυο σειρές ηλεκτρολυτικών, ενδιάμεσα πρόσθεσα δίοδο και αντίσταση (γράφω τις τιμές αυτών), 
απλά για ομαλή εκφόρτιση.

Σε όλες τις πλακέτες έχω βάλει "ασφάλεια", γιατί πάνω απ'όλα η ασφάλειά μας. Επισυνάπτω πως θα είναι (όταν εκτυπωθούν) 
οι πλακέτες.

Σταθεροποίηση (Top)



Σταθεροποίηση (Bottom)



Ανόρθωση/Εξομάλυνση (Top)



Ανόρθωση/Εξομάλυνση (Bottom)





*** --- Ανάλογα τι ηλεκτρολυτικούς έχουμε βρεί/αγοράσει.
***** --* Αν χρειαζόμαστε μια "σταθεροποίηση", για πχ προενίσχυση μόνο
******** -* Απλά όποιος τα θέλει μου λέει, ή τα βάζω εδώ.

----------


## kostaskp

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους.
Γρηγόρη αν δεν κάνω λάθος στην πλακέτα της ανόρθωσης-εξομάλυνσης (αριστερό κομμάτι) δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει συνέχεια μεταξύ του άκρου της ασφάλειας και της κλέμας; Επίσης δε χρειάζεται να γειωθεί το άλλο άκρο της κλέμας και του πυκνωτή 100nf;

Κώστας

----------


## Damiano

Μια επισήμανση, που φαίνεται με την πρώτη (σχετικά πρόχειρη) ματιά στο κύκλωμα: λόγω των υψηλών τάσεων που χρησιμοποιούνται θα πρέπει να τηρηθούν αποστάσεις ασφαλείας.

Στην πρώτη υλοποίηση (του Κώστα στο #15) υπάρχουν (σωστά) κενά "πόδια" στις συνδέσεις εισόδων και εξόδων. Καλλίτερα είναι να αφαιρεθεί και το ενδιάμεσο "πόδι", όπως και το "pad" από τον χαλκό της πλακέτας.
Στην δεύτερη πρόταση (του Γρηγόρη στο #19) δεν φαίνεται κάτι τέτοιο.
Οι "κλέμες" για πλακέτα είναι, συνήθως, για τάσεις έως 250 βολτ. Οι αποστάσεις πρέπει να τηρούνται σε ολόκληρο το κύκλωμα. Αν κοιτάξουμε σε πλακέτες κυκλωμάτων, όπου υπάρχουν υψηλές τάσεις, για παράδειγμα τηλεοράσεις, θα δούμε ότι σε κάποια σημεία υπάρχουν σχισμές ακόμη και στο μονωτικό υλικό της πλακέτας, για να αυξηθεί ο ηλεκτρικός διαχωρισμός (μονωτική ικανότητα).

Σωστά προστέθηκαν οι αντιστάσεις παράλληλα με τους πυκνωτές. Ο κύριος ρόλος τους όμως, στην περίπτωση της σε σειρά σύνδεσης πυκνωτών, είναι η εξασφάλιση του "μοιράσματος" της τάσης. Η τιμή τους πρέπει να είναι τέτοια ώστε το ρεύμα που τις διαρρέει να είναι μεγαλύτερο από το μέγιστο αναμενόμενο ρεύμα διαρροής των πυκνωτών.

Όσο αφορά την εκφόρτιση των πυκνωτών (αν θυμάμαι καλά) θα πρέπει σε χρόνο τριών λεπτών, από τη διακοπή της τροφοδοσίας, η τάση τους να "πέφτει" σε ασφαλή τιμή (κάτω από 30 βολτ).

Στην έξοδο των 350 βολτ, του κυκλώματος, υπάρχει ένας πυκνωτής στα 350 βολτ! Προσοχή!

Σχετικά με το ίδιο το κύκλωμα … δεν καταλαβαίνω τη χρησιμότητά του!

Και μια ερώτηση, για να σταματήσω να σας … ζαλίζω: Γρηγόρη, ποιος ο ρόλος των διόδων που έβαλες παράλληλα με τους πυκνωτές;

Φιλικά,
Δαμιανός

----------


## moutoulos

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους.
> Γρηγόρη αν δεν κάνω λάθος στην πλακέτα της ανόρθωσης-εξομάλυνσης (αριστερό κομμάτι) δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει συνέχεια μεταξύ του άκρου της ασφάλειας και της κλέμας; Επίσης δε χρειάζεται να γειωθεί το άλλο άκρο της κλέμας και του πυκνωτή 100nf;
> 
> Κώστας



 :Blush: 

 Αυτά κάνει η βιασύνη. Κώστα έχεις δίκιο, τα είχα στον "αέρα". Διορθώθηκε, και ανέβηκε η σωστή εικόνα,
καθώς και το σωστό ZIP αρχείο.

Παιδιά όσοι "κατεβάσατε" το προηγούμενο αρχείο, διαγράψτε το. Κατεβάστε αυτό που υπάρχει τώρα.




@ *Damiano* @
Οι δυο δίοδοι αποτρέπουν την ανάστροφη πόλωση των πυκνωτών (όταν κλείνουμε διακόπτη).

----------


## sbolakis

> Αυτά κάνει η βιασύνη. Κώστα έχεις δίκιο, τα είχα στον "αέρα". Διορθώθηκε, και ανέβηκε η σωστή εικόνα,
> καθώς και το σωστό ZIP αρχείο.
> 
> Παιδιά όσοι "κατεβάσατε" το προηγούμενο αρχείο, διαγράψτε το. Κατεβάστε αυτό που υπάρχει τώρα.



Mαλλον απο βιασυνη δεν κατεβασες το αρχειο . Ευχαριστω για τον κοπο σας ρε παιδια και για τον χρονο που σπαταλατε για μενα .

----------


## tzitzikas

moutoulos με πιο προγραμμα σχεδιαζεις?

----------


## moutoulos

> Mαλλον απο βιασυνη δεν κατεβασες το αρχειο . Ευχαριστω για τον κοπο σας ρε παιδια και για τον χρονο που σπαταλατε για μενα .



Συγγνώμη αλλά δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς. Το αρχείο που υπάρχει τώρα είναι το σωστό. Να'σαι καλά.





> moutoulos με πιο προγραμμα σχεδιαζεις?



Το συγκεκριμένο είναι με το Sprint Layout. Αν απλά θες να δείς τα αρχεία, κατεβάζεις αυτό.

----------


## Thanos10

Παντος το σχεδιο εχει λαθη στις τιμες δυο αντιστασεων καθως και οτι δεν υπαρχει ενας πυκνωτης.

----------


## Damiano

> ... ...
> @ *Damiano* @
> Οι δυο δίοδοι αποτρέπουν την ανάστροφη πόλωση των πυκνωτών (όταν κλείνουμε διακόπτη).



 
Διακόπτης που αναστρέφει την τάση! Οι δίοδοι της ανόρθωσης αποσυνδέονται ή αντιστρέφονται, όταν κλείνουμε τον διακόπτη;

----------


## ultra

> Παντος το σχεδιο εχει λαθη στις τιμες δυο αντιστασεων καθως και οτι δεν υπαρχει ενας πυκνωτης.



Oι λαθος τιμες των αντιστασεων και οι πυκνωτες που λειπουν, ειναι στις πυλες των fet?

----------


## Thanos10

Η R17/2.2K πρεπει να γινει 10Κ και η R18/150Ω πρεπει να γινει 1Κ εκει που συνδεντονται οι Ζενερ με τις αντιστασεις πρεπει να μπει ενα πυκνωτης 10μF/450v.

----------


## ultra

> Η R17/2.2K πρεπει να γινει 10Κ και η R18/150Ω πρεπει να γινει 1Κ εκει που συνδεντονται οι Ζενερ με τις αντιστασεις πρεπει να μπει ενα πυκνωτης 10μF/450v.



Το ηξερα για την R18, και τον 10/450V, αλλα οχι για την R17....

Θα το διορθωσω, και θα ξανα-ανεβασω τα pdf

----------


## ultra

Λοιπον. τα διορθωμενα pdf. 


6L6L0.pdf

6L6L2.pdf

----------


## moutoulos

> @ *Damiano* @
> Οι δυο δίοδοι αποτρέπουν την ανάστροφη πόλωση των πυκνωτών (όταν κλείνουμε διακόπτη).







> Διακόπτης που αναστρέφει την τάση! Οι δίοδοι της ανόρθωσης αποσυνδέονται ή αντιστρέφονται, όταν κλείνουμε τον διακόπτη;



Οχι βέβαια, αν γίνει αυτό θα πρέπει να ανησυχήσεις  :Laugh: .

Απλά κατά το κλείσιμο του διακόπτη/τροφοδοτικού/ενισχυτή, οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί εκφορτίζονται αντίστροφα απο την φορά φόρτισης/ρεύματος, 
που τους διαρρέει. Θα το δείς επίσης πάρα πολύ, σε τροφοδοτικά με τρανζίστορ εξόδου και δίοδο (ανάστροφα) μεταξύ συλλέκτη - εκπομπού. 
Ή απλά μια δίοδο (εννοείται ανάστροφα πολωμένη) στην έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού.

Αν συνδέσεις αντιπαράλληλα δυο LED's, στις επαφές του πυκνωτή, με τις κατάλληλες αντιστάσεις, θα καταλάβεις τι εννοώ. Εννοείται οτι δεν 
είναι νόμος, απλά πρόληψη.

Πέρα απο αυτό μια εικόνα χίλιες λέξεις, απο περιοδικό ELEKTOR. Το ίδιο γράφει. Άσε που έφαγα 2 ώρες να το βρώ ...  :Tongue: .



 Απλά το σχεδίασα και με δυο πυκνωτές σε σειρά, σε περίπτωση που δεν βρεί *(sbolakis)* μεγάλους σε τάση (450VDC).

Άσχετο. Οι αντιστάσεις που είναι παράλληλα, μπορεί να είναι 39Κ, 47Κ, 68Κ, 100Κ. Δεν είναι κρίσιμο το θέμα τιμής αυτών, απλά έχει να κάνει 
με τον χρόνο εκφόρτισης των ηλεκτρολυτικών.

Σχετικά με τις διορθώσεις που τόνισε ο Θάνος, διόρθωσα τις εικόνες που έχω βάλει, καθώς ενημερώθηκε και το αρχείο που έχω επισυνάψει με νεο, 
που περιλαμβάνει όσο ειπώθηκαν.

----------


## sbolakis

Δυστυως δεν μπορεσα ναβρω πυκνωτες 470uf . τελος παντων ελπιζω να μη χρειαζετε αλλες αλαγες το pdf . Ευχαριστω παιδια .

----------


## Damiano

[σχετικά με το #32]

Αγαπητέ Γρηγόρη,
κουράστηκες σε λάθος … δρόμο!
Αντί για τις … δημοσιογραφικές πληροφορίες ενός περιοδικού (έστω από τα καλύτερα), προτιμώ την γνώση του ηλεκτρισμού, από την φυσική του γυμνασίου – λυκείου. Στο κύκλωμα δεν υπάρχει κάτι που θα μπορούσε να δημιουργήσει ανάστροφη τάση στους πυκνωτές. Οι δίοδοι που αναφέρεις, για τις εξόδους τροφοδοτικών, είναι εντελώς άλλο θέμα και συνήθως τοποθετούνται "επειδή κάποιος τις είδε κάπου αλλού"!

Ο κύριος ρόλος των αντιστάσεων, που βάζουμε στους σε σειρά συνδεδεμένους πυκνωτές, περιγράφεται στα ακόλουθα:
http://www.vishay.com/docs/28356/intro.pdf στη σελίδα 24 (14)
http://www.vishay.com/docs/49663/49663.pdf στη σελίδα 18 (21)
http://www.elna-america.com/tech_al_cautions_detail.php παράγραφος 14
http://industrial.panasonic.com/www-data/pdf/ABA0000/ABA0000PE26.pdf σελίδα EE182 (3)
http://industrial.panasonic.com/www-data/pdf/ABA0000/ABA0000TE6.pdf σελίδα 20 (6)

Εκτός από το θέμα της σε σειρά σύνδεσης, αναφέρονται και πολλά άλλα, σχετικά με τους πυκνωτές αλουμινίου και τη χρήση τους. Καλό είναι να τα ξεφυλλίσουμε ολόκληρα, γιατί περιέχουν σημαντικά πράγματα, όπως για την σχεδίαση της πλακέτας και την τοποθέτηση των πυκνωτών σε αυτή.

Φιλικά,
Δαμιανός

----------


## somone

Οι αντιστάσεις βρίσκονται παράλληλα με τους πυκνωτές για να εξασφαλίζουν οτι οι πυκνωτές θα έχουν και οι δύο την ίδια τάση στα άρκα τους ίση με τη μισή τάση εξόδου, όπως πολύ σωστά ανέφερε και ο Damiano επάνω. Και θα ρωτούσε κάποιος γιατί να μην έχουν την ίδια τάση η πυκνωτές, αφού έχουν την ίδια χωρητικότητα; Επειδή τα εξαρτήματα δεν είναι τέλεια (ειδεικά οι πυκνωτές), οι δυο πυκνωτές δεν έχουν την ίδια χωρητικότητα. Με τις αντιστάσεις τώρα εξασφαλίζουμε την ίδια τάση άρα από τη γνωστή σχέση του γυμνασίου ανάλογα με τη χωρητικότητά του ο κάθε πυκνωτής αποθηκεύει και την ανάλογη ενέργεια. Έτσι όταν κλείσει η τροφοδοσία αυτός με τη λιγότερη ενέργεια θα αδειάσει πρώτος και ο άλλος (που θα έχει ακόμα ενέργεια) θα δημιουργήσει αντίθετης φοράς διαφορά δυναμικού στον πρώτο, εδώ είναι που θα επέμβουν και οι δίοδοι.

----------


## babys

καλός σας βρήκα στην παρέα

  εγώ παιδία εγώ δυο παρατηρήσεις ως προς το σχέδιο 

  1. το άθροισμα των ζενερ D 8 + D 10 + D 14 = 450V
  θα έπρεπε να ήταν 350V

  2. ο πυκνωτής C 4 είναι στα 350 V πολλή μικρός θα έπρεπε να είναι περισσότερα βολτ
θα έπρεπε να ήταν  350 + 10% = 385V και μεγαλύτερος

----------


## Damiano

> ... ... Επειδή τα εξαρτήματα δεν είναι τέλεια (ειδεικά οι πυκνωτές), οι δυο πυκνωτές δεν έχουν την ίδια χωρητικότητα(1). Με τις αντιστάσεις τώρα εξασφαλίζουμε την ίδια τάση άρα από τη γνωστή σχέση του γυμνασίου ανάλογα με τη χωρητικότητά του ο κάθε πυκνωτής αποθηκεύει και την ανάλογη ενέργεια(2). Έτσι όταν κλείσει η τροφοδοσία αυτός με τη λιγότερη ενέργεια θα αδειάσει πρώτος και ο άλλος (που θα έχει ακόμα ενέργεια) θα δημιουργήσει αντίθετης φοράς διαφορά δυναμικού στον πρώτο(3), εδώ είναι που θα επέμβουν και οι δίοδοι(4).



[διευκρίνιση: αναφερόμαστε σε ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές αλουμινίου]

(1) σωστά και προσθέτω και τις διαφορές στο ρεύμα διαρροής
(2) σωστά, με ίσες τάσεις θα έχουν φορτίο ανάλογο της χωρητικότητας τους, άρα και ενέργεια
(3) σωστό, αν υπάρχει "δρόμος" για τη μεταφορά του φορτίου. Έστω ότι υπάρχει.
(4) αυτή είναι η ερώτησή μου: χρειάζονται;

Σχετικά με το (4), ψάχνοντας, βλέπω ότι οι κατασκευαστές δεν δίνουν κάποια οδηγία – συμβουλή για τοποθέτηση διόδων. Με τη σκέψη ότι δεν θα ήθελαν τα προϊόντα τους να "βγαίνουν σκάρτα", το μελέτησα λίγο πιο προσεκτικά.

Το συμπέρασμα, που κατέληξα, είναι ότι τη "δουλειά" της διόδου την κάνει ο ίδιος ο πυκνωτής.

Αυτό το βλέπουμε από τη συμπεριφορά του πυκνωτή στις διάφορες καταστάσεις. Αν "φτιάξουμε" το *πλήρες* ισοδύναμο κύκλωμα, του πυκνωτή αλουμινίου, θα περιλαμβάνει (μεταξύ άλλων) και μια δίοδο "zener" παράλληλα με τους ακροδέκτες του. Αυτή η δίοδος αντιπροσωπεύει τη συμπεριφορά στις δύο πολικότητες τάσης στον πυκνωτή:
- στην ορθή πόλωση: το ρεύμα διαρροής αυξάνεται πλησιάζοντας στην τάση αντοχής του διηλεκτρικού και, αν την ξεπεράσουμε, γίνεται απότομα "τεράστιο"
- στην ανάστροφη πόλωση: το ρεύμα διαρροής αυξάνεται απότομα σε τάση μεταξύ 1.5 και 2 βολτ

Επομένως ο … "άλλος" πυκνωτής θα εκφορτιστεί, στο "κρίσιμο" χρονικό διάστημα, αρκετά γρήγορα, ώστε να μην "καταλάβει κανείς τίποτα".
Άρα δεν χρειάζεται να προσθέσουμε κανένα εξάρτημα.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
… συνέχεια αναφορών, από τα προηγούμενα:
http://www.cde.com/catalogs/AEappGUIDE.pdf
http://www.nichicon.co.jp/english/products/pdf/aluminum.pdf
http://www.evoxrifa.fi/electrolytic_cat/electrolytic_appguide.pdf
http://www.evoxrifa.fi/electrolytic_cat/general.pdf
http://www.vishay.com/docs/28357/prodsafe.pdf
http://www.vishay.com/capacitors/volt-101-500/related/
http://www.illinoiscapacitor.com/pdf/Papers/voltage_balancing_resistors.pdf

----------


## moutoulos

> καλός σας βρήκα στην παρέα
> 
>   εγώ παιδία εγώ δυο παρατηρήσεις ως προς το σχέδιο 
> 
>   1. το άθροισμα των ζενερ D 8 + D 10 + D 14 = 450V
>   θα έπρεπε να ήταν 350V



Ναι Στέλιο έχεις δίκιο. Πάνω στην πλακέτα, εδώ/#19, το έχω βάλει σωστά.
Είναι 100 + 100 + 150

----------


## moutoulos

> Μια επισήμανση, που φαίνεται με την πρώτη (σχετικά πρόχειρη) ματιά στο κύκλωμα: λόγω των υψηλών τάσεων 
> που χρησιμοποιούνται θα πρέπει να τηρηθούν αποστάσεις ασφαλείας.
> 
> Στην πρώτη υλοποίηση (του Κώστα στο #15) υπάρχουν (σωστά) κενά "πόδια" στις συνδέσεις εισόδων και εξόδων. Καλλίτερα είναι να αφαιρεθεί 
> και το ενδιάμεσο "πόδι", όπως και το "pad" από τον χαλκό της πλακέτας.
> Στην δεύτερη πρόταση (του Γρηγόρη στο #19) δεν φαίνεται κάτι τέτοιο.



Μάλιστα ..., μ'άλλα λόγια είναι χάλια η δική μου υλοποίηση  :Wink: . Με ποιά κριτήρια Δαμιανέ στην δική μου "πρόταση", _δεν 
φαίνεται κάτι τέτοιο_ ?. Δεν γνωρίζω αν είσαι "ειδικός" πάνω στο θέμα πλακέτας, ή "γενικά θεωρητικός" περισσότερο, απλά 
να μην δίνουμε συμβουλές που πιθανών να μπερδεύουν. Αν είσαι και εσύ "ειδικός" όπως λεω  :Blush: , και ασχολείσαι και εσύ με 
την σχεδίαση PCB, πολύ ευχαρίστως να συζητήσουμε, και συγνώμη για το πόστ μου.

Ασχολούμαι ήμι-επαγγελματικά με σχεδίαση/εκτύπωση PCB, σχεδόν 7 + χρόνια.  

Τώρα στο καλύτερο ..., όσο πιο επαγγελματική είναι η πλακέτα (σε εργαστήριο και Πρόσινη Μάσκα/SolderMask), τόσο πιο μικρή 
μπορείς να κάνεις αυτή την απόσταση (μέχρι ένα σημείο) μεταξύ των Rail. Και αυτό, επειδή καλύπτεται με το βερνίκι, οχι οτι είναι 
μονωτικό, απλά εξασφαλίζεις οτι στο μέλλον δεν θα γίνει διάβρωση (παλιά σολντερίνη, υγρασία, κτλ), ανάμεσα στα Rail  :Wink: .

Σκέψου και το άλλο, σε μια σχεδίαση όπως αυτή 



με προεπισκόπηση
 

είναι περιτό να βάλεις 2mm απόσταση Ground, 

ανάμεσα στα rail του τυπωμένου, όταν έχεις 400VDC, σε ένα IRF830 (όπως στην σχεδίαση που συζητάμε) με μέγιστη τάση αυτού 
τα 500VDC, σε TO220 κέλυφος, που έχει απόσταση ανάμεσα στα PAD του, μόλις 0.9 mm, σε σχέση με το 1 - 1.2mm που έχω εγώ 
στα rail  :Wink: . Ο κατασκευαστής του IRF δεν το ξέρει αυτό να το βάλει σε ΤΟ247 κέλυφος?, που έχει πολύ μεγαλύτερη απόσταση 
στα PIN του?. Ή έστω ο κατασκευαστής να κάνει "οριοθέτησή" στο κέλυφος TO220 μέχρι τα πχ 200VDC?.

Μερικές πρόχειρες φωτό, απο αντίστοιχα δικά μου PCB's υψηλών τάσεων, είναι και αυτά:

Αυτή http://www.freewebs.com/moutoulos/ph...0032009045.jpg 
με αυτή http://www.freewebs.com/moutoulos/ph...0032009047.jpg είναι η ίδια.
Απλά σου δείχνω το ίδιο, και αντίστοιχό Ground σε άλλη υλοποίηση, με την ίδια υψηλή τάση.

Εδώ βέβαια http://www.freewebs.com/moutoulos/ph...s/P9030010.JPG δεν έχω Ground, 
γιατί μιλάμε για 6KV !!! (Πομπός ΑΜ 5KW, φίλου).

*Κάνε αν θέλεις και την δική σου υλοποίηση σε PCB*, επισύναψε τα εδώ σε PDF, και δώσε μας το Τοπογραφικό (SilkScreen) 
μαζί με το Bottom Layer (ή και Top), ή σε αρχείο, να σου επισημάνω και εγώ, τα δικά σου λάθη (αν βρώ). 

Δεν είχα σκοπό να τα γράψω αυτά, αλλά βλέπω οτι συνεχίζεις να μου λες:




> [σχετικά με το #32]
> Αγαπητέ Γρηγόρη,
> κουράστηκες σε λάθος … δρόμο!
> Αντί για τις … δημοσιογραφικές πληροφορίες ενός  περιοδικού (έστω από τα καλύτερα), προτιμώ την γνώση του ηλεκτρισμού,  από την φυσική του 
> γυμνασίου – λυκείου.



Γιατί βρε Δαμιανέ είμαι σε λάθος δρόμο?, αυτό δεν ζητάει ο τίτλος?. Μια βοήθεια σε PCB. 





> Το συμπέρασμα, που κατέληξα, είναι ότι τη "δουλειά" της διόδου την κάνει ο ίδιος ο πυκνωτής.



Τότε στείλε στον Bob Stuurman, που έφτιαξε/σχεδίασε τον περιβόητο ενισχυτή με τις PP EL34 2x35Wrms, οτι έχει κάνει λάθος. 
Η εικόνα που έχω επισυνάψει στο πόστ μου #32, είναι απο το τροφοδοτικό αυτού του ενισχυτή.

Δεν είναι ειρωνικό αυτό που γράφω, κάντο, στείλε του mail να δούμε τι θα σου απαντήσει. Αν δεν το έχεις το mail του, πέσμου 
να στο στείλω.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Σχετικά με την εκφόρτιση, είναι όπως τα λέει ο  somone #15. 
Με τις παρατηρήσεις του Δαμιανού στο (3) φυσικά υπάρχει δρόμος επιστροφής, ενώ το (4) μπορεί να συμβαίνει, *αλλά δεν είναι επιθυμητό*, αν μετρήσεις τάση σε "χαλασμένους", πεσμένους ηλεκ/κούς (όχι s/c) θα δεις ότι υπάρχει αντίστροφη τάση!!

----------


## Damiano

Γεια σου Αποστόλη,
Τις αναφορές, που έχω βάλει στα προηγούμενα, τις κοίταξες;

----------


## Damiano

Για το #39

Αγαπητέ Γρηγόρη,

Παραθέτεις την παρατήρηση που έκανα, χωρίς να τη διαβάσεις!

Δεν δίνω συμβουλές αλλά αναφέρω τι παρατηρώ, αντίθετα με εσένα που δίνεις σχέδιο για υλοποίηση…

*Αν* κάπως *μετράει* το "ξέρεις ποιος είμαι εγώ …", να σου πω την ειδικότητά μου, ο τίτλος είναι: "βοηθός ταξινόμησης κενών - μεταχειρισμένων χαρτοκιβωτίων συνοικιακού οπωροπωλείου". Περισσότερα δεν μπορώ να αναφέρω για να μην διαρρεύσουν επαγγελματικά μυστικά.
Άρα, αφού δεν έχουμε την ίδια ειδικότητα, δεν χρειάζεται να ζητάς συγγνώμη. Δεν ξέρω όμως αν μπορούμε να συζητήσουμε.

Όσο αφορά το "καλλίτερο", όπως το λες, την επαγγελματική επεξεργασία πλακέτας, θα σε παραπέμψω στην πρώτη λέξη του τίτλου του θέματος.
Φαντάζεσαι ότι ένας *αρχάριος* έχει στη βιβλιοθήκη του τις *προδιαγραφές ασφαλείας* (IEC xxx) και τα *πρότυπα κατασκευής* (IPC xxx) και τα έχει μελετήσει και κατανοήσει, ώστε να τα εφαρμόζει στην πράξη; Επίσης έχεις δώσει κάποιες ειδικές προδιαγραφές εξαρτημάτων, όπως τους συνδετήρες εισόδων και εξόδων, που αναφέρθηκα; Με τι κριτήρια θα επιλέξει ο αρχάριος… ;

Σχετικά με τη θήκη TO-220 … οι κατασκευαστές δίνουν οδηγίες για το πώς λυγίζονται οι ακροδέκτες, ώστε να καλυφθούν οι απαιτήσεις της πλακέτας (μεταξύ άλλων και οι μονώσεις). Για μεγάλες ποσότητες μπορούν να διαθέσουν τα εξαρτήματα με έτοιμους, διαμορφωμένους, τους ακροδέκτες. Υπάρχουν αρκετές παραλλαγές στη διάταξη των ακροδεκτών … αν χρειάζεται, μπορεί να αφαιρεθεί ο μεσαίος και η σύνδεση να γίνει από τη βίδα στήριξης.
Η θήκη του εξαρτήματος, από τους περισσότερους κατασκευαστές, έχει αντοχή για περισσότερα από 1500 βολτ. *Η πλακέτα;* Δεν ξέρω, αν μπορείς (και θέλεις) βοηθάς.

Από τις φωτογραφίες που δείχνεις θα "σταθώ" μόνο σε αυτήν του τροφοδοτικού των 6 κιλο-βολτ, γιατί έχω δυο απορίες:
- υπάρχει κάποια χρησιμότητα στο να υπάρχουν γραμμές υψηλής τάσης στην ακμή της πλακέτας; Νόμιζα πως δεν πρέπει.
- παράλληλα με τους πυκνωτές υπάρχει μόνο ένα εξάρτημα, *ποιο λείπει*; Η αντίσταση ή η δίοδος και *γιατί;*

Δικές μου υλοποιήσεις δεν μπορώ να δημοσιεύσω. Δεν είμαι "ειδικός" στην κατασκευή πλακετών και για αυτές που έχω φτιάξει δεν έχω τα δικαιώματα…

Στη δεύτερη παράθεση που βάζεις, από δική μου αναφορά, πάλι δεν προσέχεις σε τι αναφέρεται…

Πριν στείλω οποιοδήποτε μήνυμα, θα ήθελα να έχω κάποια στοιχεία, όπως:
- την υλοποίηση του τροφοδοτικού του "περιβόητου ενισχυτή": σχέδιο πλακέτας, υλικά, σχέδιο καλωδιώσεων. Δεν τα έχω, μπορείς να βοηθήσεις;
- την απάντηση που σου έδωσε αυτός, για το βελτιωμένο τροφοδοτικό που σχεδίασες. Για τις διαδρομές των ρευμάτων εισόδου – εξόδου, για το "πλάνο" της γείωσης, …
- τις απαντήσεις που πήρες, στις παρατηρήσεις που έκανες, από τις εταιρίες που ανέφερα στα προηγούμενα (έβαλα συνδέσμους σε περισσότερα από δέκα κείμενα). Αν μου τις δώσεις βέβαια.

… …

Επί του … διαδικαστικού:
Ξεκίνησα με μια παρατήρηση και μια ερώτηση. Μέχρι να πάρω απαντήσεις άρχισα να ψάχνω το θέμα και ότι βρήκα το έβαλα εδώ για να το "μοιραστούμε" και να το σχολιάσουμε. Δεν ικανοποιήθηκα από τις απαντήσεις, που πήρα εδώ και, παράλληλα με τις σκέψεις που "κατέθεσα", συνέχισα να παραθέτω αναφορές από (μάλλον) αναγνωρισμένες πηγές, αν και οι πρώτες δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκαν (ούτε και οι τελευταίες). Ποιος μπορεί να ήταν ο σκοπός μου;
Πως κατάφερες να το κάνεις θέμα προσωπικής αντιπαράθεσης, εσύ το ξέρεις. Γνωριζόμαστε από κάπου και δεν το θυμάμαι; Έχουμε κάτι να μοιραστούμε και δεν … τα βρίσκουμε;
… …

Τέλος θα ήθελα να είχα απαντήσεις και στα τελευταία ερωτηματικά, που μου δημιουργήθηκαν, ώστε να μην … πάει χαμένη η όλη … φασαρία και να μάθω και κάτι.

Φιλικά,
Δαμιανός

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Γεια σου Αποστόλη,
> Τις αναφορές, που έχω βάλει στα προηγούμενα, τις κοίταξες;




Καλή Ανάσταση Δαμιανέ και σε όλη τη παρέα.
Από τις παραπομπές που έχεις για την ώρα δεν είδα καμία.
Στο #37 όμως γράφεις : *"- στην ανάστροφη πόλωση: το ρεύμα διαρροής αυξάνεται απότομα σε τάση μεταξύ 1.5 και 2 βολτ"* 
γιατί λοιπόν να μην αποφύγουμε το ενδεχόμενο αυτό περιορίζοντας την τάση κάτω του 1ν.

----------


## Damiano

… έστω ότι την "επίμαχη στιγμή", που το ρεύμα αυξάνεται, η τάση του άλλου πυκνωτή είναι 100 βολτ και το ρεύμα γίνεται 1 αμπέρ (βάζω επίτηδες μεγάλες τιμές). Η ισχύς που καταναλώνεται στον εκφορτισμένο πυκνωτή θα είναι: 2 βολτ * 1 αμπέρ = *2 βατ*, στον φορτισμένο θα είναι: 100 βολτ * 1 αμπέρ = *100 βατ!*
Ποιος από τους δυο καταπονείται περισσότερο και ποιόν προστατεύουμε;
Πόση θα είναι η *διάρκεια* του φαινομένου;
Πότε κινδυνεύει ένας πυκνωτής;

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Δαμιανέ γεια σου, έστω ότι υπάρχει η πιθανότητα τέτοιου σεναρίου.
Η "επίμαχη στιγμή" για τον εκφορτισμένο, απλά δεν πρόκειται να έρθει, γιατί στα άκρα του θα έχει αντίστροφη τάση λιγότερη του ενός βόλτ, ενώ ο φορτισμένος θα εκφορτίζεται φυσιολογικά μέσω της διόδου (του εκφορτισμένου), δεν καταλαβαίνω που βρίσκεις την αστοχία και τι νόημα έχει η άεργος και η διάρκεια του φαινομένου.

----------


## Damiano

Φίλτατε Αποστόλη,
… ο φορτισμένος θα "δει" ένα … περίπου βραχυκύκλωμα (είτε με είτε χωρίς τη δίοδο)!
Χωρίς τη δίοδο το ρεύμα θα περιοριστεί και από την εσωτερική αντίσταση του εκφορτισμένου.

Η άεργος, που αναφέρεις, τι είναι;

Οι αιτίες φθοράς ή και καταστροφής, για τους πυκνωτές που συζητάμε, είναι η υπερθέρμανση, η χημική "διάβρωση" των ηλεκτροδίων και η διάσπαση του διηλεκτρικού.
Όσο αφορά τη λειτουργία του ίδιου του πυκνωτή:
- η υπερθέρμανση μπορεί να προκληθεί από: υπερβολικό ρεύμα κυμάτωσης, υπερβολικό ρεύμα διαρροής (λόγω υπέρβασης της τάσης λειτουργίας), υπερβολικό ρεύμα ανάστροφης πόλωσης.
- η "διάβρωση" των ηλεκτροδίων και του διηλεκτρικού προκαλείται με παρατεταμένη ροή ρεύματος με ανάστροφη πολικότητα. Η χημική "διάταξη" των στοιχείων επανέρχεται όταν, ο πυκνωτής, φορτιστεί πάλι με ορθή πόλωση, εκτός εάν έχουν καταστραφεί.
- διάσπαση του διηλεκτρικού μπορεί να προκληθεί από υπέρβαση του ορίου υπέρτασης (surge voltage) του πυκνωτή.

Η διάρκεια του φαινομένου έχει μεγάλη σημασία. Η θέρμανση ή οι χημικές διεργασίες απαιτούν ποσά ενέργειας και δεν συμβαίνουν … ακαριαία.

Στα παραπάνω πρόσθεσε και τι συμβαίνει κατά τη σύνδεση της τροφοδοσίας, όταν οι πυκνωτές είναι αφόρτιστοι.

Χαιρετώ,
Δαμιανός

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Αγαπητέ Δαμιανέ, ... με εκπλήττεις, 
 με αναφορά το κύκλωμα του Γρηγόρη #32, εξήγησε που βλέπεις το (περίπου) βραχυκύκλωμα, με ή χωρίς τις διόδους.

Τι νόημα έχει ο περιορισμός φυσιολογικής εκφόρτισης μέσω του φορτίου. Δηλαδή αν ήταν ακριβώς ίδιας χωρητικότητας (ίδια τάση, φορτίο) πως θα γινόταν ο "περιορισμός της εκφόρτισης"??
Η δίοδος αποτρέπει την ανάστροφη φόρτιση του εκφορτισμένου, *αυτό που και εσύ παραδέχεσαι:* "- στην ανάστροφη πόλωση: το ρεύμα διαρροής αυξάνεται απότομα σε τάση μεταξύ 1.5 και 2 βολτ" 

Μέσα στις αιτίες φθοράς *που αναφέρεις είναι και:* ""η "διάβρωση" των ηλεκτροδίων και του διηλεκτρικού προκαλείται με παρατεταμένη ροή ρεύματος με ανάστροφη πολικότητα."" αυτό δηλαδή που αποτρέπουν οι δίοδοι.

Η διάρκεια του φαινομένου παίζει ρόλο σε ανώμαλη λειτουργία, που εδώ δεν συμβαίνει.

Τώρα τι σχέσει έχει η αρχική φόρτιση με τις διόδους????
Αν ήθελε πρόσθετο περιορισμό αρχικής φόρτισης (πέραν των αντιστάσεων διόδων, μετ/τή) ο σχεδιαστής θα πρόσθετε και μια NTC. Αλλά εδώ μιλάμε για το ρόλο των διόδων στην εκφόρτιση, στη φόρτιση δεν παίζουν ρόλο.

----------


## Damiano

Φίλε Αποστόλη,
εκπλήσσομαι που … σε εκπλήττω! ! !

- το (περίπου) βραχυκύκλωμα αναφέρεται στο τμήμα του κυκλώματος που περιέχει τον εκφορτισμένο πυκνωτή (για το "σενάριο" που συζητούσαμε).

- αν οι πυκνωτές ήταν ίδιοι (χωρητικότητα, ρεύμα διαρροής κλπ), η τάση του ενός θα "ακολουθούσε" την τάση του άλλου και δεν θα είχαμε … θέμα να ασχοληθούμε!

- η διάρκεια του φαινομένου έχει *τεράστια* σημασία. Είναι τόσο μικρή που ο πυκνωτής δεν το … αισθάνεται (κοίτα τις αναφορές στους συνδέσμους, στα πρώτα μηνύματα).
… αν έχεις *παρατεταμένα* ανάστροφο ρεύμα (*αρκετό* για να κάνει ζημιά στον πυκνωτή) τότε οι δίοδοι πώς θα "αντιδρούσαν"; Τι άλλο θα συνέβαινε στο κύκλωμα;

- … …

- Η αρχική φόρτιση έχει σχέση με το ποσό του ρεύματος, με την ισχύ που καταναλώνεται στον πυκνωτή, για σύγκριση …

… …

Τους συνδέσμους, στα προηγούμενα, τους κοίταξες;
…

----------


## spiroscfu

> Άσε που έφαγα 2 ώρες να το βρώ ... .



Σε εμένα οι δίοδοι μου φαίνονται χρησιμότατες για να επιτευχθεί μια σωστή λειτουργία του κυκλώματος.
Και αυτό γιατί όπως τονίζει και το άρθρο οι δίοδοι D9 D10 προστατεύουν τους πυκνωτές από ανάστροφη πολικότητα  όταν ο ενισχυτής *κλήση*.  


Όταν σταματήσει να τροφοδοτείτε η γέφυρα, οι πυκνωτές θα είναι φορτισμένη με αποτέλεσμα φυσικά να αποφορτιστούν.
Στο C10 το - γειώνεται ενώ το + θα αποφορτιστεί μέσω της D10, και όχι μέσω του C11 (που φυσικά δεν το θέλουμε).
Στο C11 το + είναι το vcc ενώ το - θα γειωθεί μέσω της D9, και όχι μέσω του C10 (που επίσης δεν το θέλουμε).

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Φίλτατε Δαμιανέ,
αν εννοείς τον πυκνωτή ,τον βραχυκυκλώνει(περίπου) η δίοδος μόνο όταν η τάση στά άκρα του υπερβεί αντίστροφη τάση 0,7ν (αναλόγως διόδου), ώστε να αποφύγουμε το επικίνδυνο σημείο των 1,5-2ν.
Η διάρκεια παίζει ρόλο στα σημεία επικινδυνότητας.
Δεν καταλαβαίνω την ισχύ κατανάλωσης των πυκνωτών.
Διάβασα 3 παραπομπές (αν και δεν έχω χρόνο) το μόνο που δεν ήξερα/θυμόμουνα είναι ο τύπος υπολογισμού των αντιστασεων.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Σε εμένα οι δίοδοι μου φαίνονται χρησιμότατες για να επιτευχθεί μια σωστή λειτουργία του κυκλώματος.
> Και αυτό γιατί όπως τονίζει και το άρθρο οι δίοδοι D9 D10 προστατεύουν τους πυκνωτές από ανάστροφη πολικότητα  όταν ο ενισχυτής *κλήση*.  
> 
> 
> Όταν σταματήσει να τροφοδοτείτε η γέφυρα, οι πυκνωτές θα είναι φορτισμένη με αποτέλεσμα φυσικά να αποφορτιστούν.
> Στο C10 το - γειώνεται ενώ το + θα αποφορτιστεί μέσω της D10, και όχι μέσω του C11 (που φυσικά δεν το θέλουμε).
> Στο C11 το + είναι το vcc ενώ το - θα γειωθεί μέσω της D9, και όχι μέσω του C10 (που επίσης δεν το θέλουμε).




Σπύρο μια από τις δυο περιπτώσεις θα συμβεί, στον πυκνωτή που εκφορτίστηκε πρώτοσ.

----------


## spiroscfu

> Σπύρο μια από τις δυο περιπτώσεις θα συμβεί, στον πυκνωτή που εκφορτίστηκε πρώτοσ.



Γιατί αποστόλη ο άλλος δεν θα βρει ποιο εύκολη δίοδο μέσω της διόδου?

----------


## Damiano

Καλησπέρα!

… ένα, δύο, τρείς, τέσσερις, … … έντεκα, δώδεκα συνδέσμους με αναφορές κατασκευαστών έδωσα!
Μάλλον όμως είναι άσχετοι αυτοί ή, όπως είπα και σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα, θέλουν να "βγαίνουν σκάρτα" τα προϊόντα τους!
… …

Τι χαρακτηριστικά έχει ένας πυκνωτής αλουμινίου;
Τι είναι χωρητικότητα, αντίσταση σειράς, ρεύμα διαρροής, τάση λειτουργίας, όριο υπέρτασης, ρεύμα κυμάτωσης, όριο θερμοκρασίας λειτουργίας, … …
Ποιο είναι το ισοδύναμο κύκλωμα, με ιδανικά στοιχεία; Πως λειτουργεί; …
Ποιοι παράγοντες επηρεάζουν την "υγεία" του;

Τι μας δίνει το γινόμενο "του τετραγώνου του ρεύματος επί την αντίσταση που αυτό διαρρέει";
Πόση ενέργεια "θέλει" ένα αντικείμενο για να αυξηθεί η θερμοκρασία του, από αυτή του περιβάλλοντος σε κάποια άλλη τιμή; Τι ρόλο παίζει η μάζα του και η εξωτερικές του επιφάνειες;
Πόση ενέργεια "θέλει" μια χημική αντίδραση ... …;
Πόσο χρόνο χρειάζεται … …;

… … … …

Χαιρετώ!

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Δαμιανέ, νομίζω ότι έχουμε εξαντλήσει τα επιχειρήματα μας.
Ίσως μπορούσες να με πείσεις ότι είναι περιττές , αλλά όχι ότι δημιουργούν προβλήματα. 
Καλό βράδυ.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Γιατί αποστόλη ο άλλος δεν θα βρει ποιο εύκολη δίοδο μέσω της διόδου?



 Σπύρο, όσο είναι ορθά πολωμένος ο πυκνωτής, η παράλληλη του δίοδος είναι αντ/φα πολωμένη.
Όταν ο ένας πυκνωτής έχει μικρότερο φορτίο απο τον άλλο, θα εκφορτισθεί συντομότερα οπότε θα αρχίσει να φορτίζεται αντίστροφα από τον άλλο πυκν. και τότε γίνεται αγώγιμη η παρ/λη δίοδος του.

----------


## spiroscfu

Ρε αποστόλη πως γίνεται να έχει μικρότερο φορτίο ο ένας από τους δυο πυκνωτές, αφού είναι σε σειρά και έχουν την ίδια χωρητικότητα?

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Ρε αποστόλη πως γίνεται να έχει μικρότερο φορτίο ο ένας από τους δυο πυκνωτές, αφού είναι σε σειρά και έχουν την ίδια χωρητικότητα?




 Είχαν την ίδια χωρητικότητα?? σκέψου ανοχή μέχρι +/- 20%(ακραία 40%) /διαρροή(?) αλλά και μετά από κάποιο διάστημα θα την έχουν??????
Αν ήταν όπως το λες δεν θα είχαμε βραχυκύκλωμα/εκφόρτιση και στην φόρτιση????

ΓΡΑΦΩ:
Στο #45 : ", έστω ότι υπάρχει η πιθανότητα τέτοιου σεναρίου." γιατί είχε και υπερβολικά μεγέθη, αλλά το συζητάω θεωρητικά.
Στο #54: "Ίσως μπορούσες να με πείσεις ότι είναι περιττές , αλλά όχι ότι δημιουργούν προβλήματα."

----------


## spiroscfu

> Είχαν την ίδια χωρητικότητα?? σκέψου ανοχή μέχρι +/- 20%(ακραία 40%) /διαρροή(?) αλλά και μετά από κάποιο διάστημα θα την έχουν??????
> *Αν ήταν όπως το λες δεν θα είχαμε βραχυκύκλωμα/εκφόρτιση και στην φόρτιση????*
> 
> ΓΡΑΦΩ:
> Στο #45 : ", έστω ότι υπάρχει η πιθανότητα τέτοιου σεναρίου." γιατί είχε και υπερβολικά μεγέθη, αλλά το συζητάω θεωρητικά.
> Στο #54: "Ίσως μπορούσες να με πείσεις ότι είναι περιττές , αλλά όχι ότι δημιουργούν προβλήματα."



Όχι στην φόρτιση οι δίοδοι είναι ανάστροφα πολωμένη. 








> Σε εμένα οι δίοδοι μου φαίνονται χρησιμότατες για να επιτευχθεί μια σωστή λειτουργία του κυκλώματος.
> Και  αυτό γιατί όπως τονίζει και το άρθρο οι δίοδοι D9 D10 προστατεύουν τους  πυκνωτές από ανάστροφη πολικότητα  όταν ο ενισχυτής *κλήση*.  
> 
> 
> Όταν σταματήσει να τροφοδοτείτε η γέφυρα, οι πυκνωτές θα είναι φορτισμένη με αποτέλεσμα φυσικά να αποφορτιστούν.
> Στο C10 το - γειώνεται ενώ το + θα αποφορτιστεί μέσω της D10, και όχι μέσω του C11 (που φυσικά δεν το θέλουμε).
> Στο C11 το + είναι το vcc ενώ το - θα γειωθεί μέσω της D9, και όχι μέσω του C10 (που επίσης δεν το θέλουμε).

----------


## spiroscfu

Τώρα που το ξαναείδα όμως μου κέντρισε την περιέργεια τη θα γίνει κατά την εκφόρτιση του πυκνωτή (όταν δουλεύει σαν εξομάλυνση της μεταβαλλόμενης τάσης).
Π.χ. την χρονική στιγμή που στην έξοδο της γέφυρας έχουμε ας πούμε 50V οι δίοδοι λογικά πρέπει να είναι αγώγιμες.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Σπύρο, δεν καταλαβαίνω που μπερδεύεσαι, για να άγουν και οι δυο δίοδοι, πρέπει να έρθει αρνητική τάση από τροφ/κό ή φορτίο.
Τα 50ν που λες, που και με τι πολικότητα είναι???

----------


## spiroscfu

> Σπύρο, δεν καταλαβαίνω που μπερδεύεσαι, για να άγουν και οι δυο δίοδοι, πρέπει να έρθει αρνητική τάση από τροφ/κό ή φορτίο.



Αν *διακόψουμε* την τροφοδοσία του μ/σ τότε οι δίοδοι θα γίνουν αγώγιμη (γιατί οι πυκνωτές θα αποφορτιστούν)





> Τα 50ν που λες, που και με τι πολικότητα είναι???



Αποστόλη εννοώ ότι η γέφυρα βγάζει μια *μεταβαλλόμενη * συνεχές τάση 340V, αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι τη* χρονική στιγμή* που η τάση εξόδου της γέφυρας είναι μικρότερη απο την τάση στα άκρα των πυκνωτών, με αποτέλεσμα να αποφορτιστούν.
Θα καθίσω να το κάνω simulation να δω πως συμπεριφέρεται.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Αν *διακόψουμε* την τροφοδοσία του μ/σ τότε οι δίοδοι θα γίνουν αγώγιμη (γιατί οι πυκνωτές θα αποφορτιστούν)
> 
> 
> 
> Αποστόλη εννοώ ότι η γέφυρα βγάζει μια *μεταβαλλόμενη * συνεχές τάση 340V, αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι τη* χρονική στιγμή* που η τάση εξόδου της γέφυρας είναι μικρότερη απο την τάση στα άκρα των πυκνωτών, με αποτέλεσμα να αποφορτιστούν.
> Θα καθίσω να το κάνω simulation να δω πως συμπεριφέρεται.



1) ΟΧΙ. Η κατάσταση της κάθε διόδου (αγώγιμη ή όχι) εξαρτάται μόνο από την πόλωση του παράλληλου της πυκνωτή, όσο είναι ορθά πολωμένος ένας πυκνωτής η παράλληλη δίοδος του δεν άγει. 

2) Η τάση εξόδου της γέφυρας είναι πάντα ταυτόσιμη με την τάση των πυκνωτών, η τάση εισοδου της είναι κατά διαστήματα της ημιπεριόδου μικρότερη των πυκνωτών, αλλά τότε η γέφυρα είναι αντίστροφα πολωμένη και οι πυκνωτές τροφοδοτούν το φορτίο έως ότου η τάση εισόδου της γέφυρας γίνει μεγαλύτερη.

----------


## spiroscfu

Αποστόλη το θέμα με προβλημάτισε, αλλά όσο και αν το έψαξα δεν βρήκα κάποια αναφορά για την προστασία των πυκνωτών με δίοδους.
Αυτό που έβρισκα συνέχεια είναι η προστασία για της αποφορτίσεις με balancing resistors, δες μια εδώ   http://www.coilgun.info/theorycapacitors/capacitors2.htm  .

*
When         you connect capacitors in series, any variance in values causes each one to charge at a different         rate and to a different voltage*. The variance can be quite large for electrolytics. On top of         that, once the bank is charged, each capacitor's leakage current also causes a *different* voltage         across each capacitor.        If you charge a series bank up all the way, some caps are always undercharged and some overcharged         (not good). To help them share voltage equally, you add *balancing resistors*. Basically         they act like a big voltage divider and counteract the effects of variance in capacitance and         leakage current. And if there is no leakage current, the capacitors must eventually become charged         according to the voltage divider values.



For *2* capacitors in series:             *R = (2Vm - Vb) / (0.0015 C Vb)
*For *N > 2* capacitors:             *R = (NVm - Vb) / (0.0015 C Vb) 


**R* = resistance in *megohms*
*Vm* = max voltage you'll permit on either capacitor
*Vb* = max voltage across the entire bank of  two (or N) capacitors
*N* = number of caps in series
*C* = capacitance in *microfarads*



series_cap_balanced.gif

Και σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω οι αντιστάσεις, για τους δικούς μας πυκνωτές είναι.
Αν πούμε πως έχουμε 480V στα άκρα των πυκνωτών και η χωρητικότητα τους είναι 470μF με 250WVDC τότε.

R=(2*280-480)/(0,0015*470*480) => 80/338,4=0,236MΩ ή *236ΚΩ*.
την Vm την έβαλα 280 γιατί έχει ας πούμε 250wvdc.

----------


## spiroscfu

Κάποιος που το έχει να μας εξηγήσει?
Αν όντως ισχύουν τα παραπάνω.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Σπύρο, οι αντιστάσεις είναι για την εξισορρόπηση της διαρροής. Σκέψου ότι το ρεύμα μέσω των αντιστάσεων είναι γύρω στο 1mA, δηλ. συγκρίσιμο μόνο με το ρεύμα διαρροής και οχι με το φόρτισης/αποφόρτισης.
Κοίτα το 2 σ'αυτό http://www.repairfaq.org/sam/captest.htm#ctnpo

----------


## spiroscfu

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο και σε εμένα μου φάνηκε περίεργο (με το τρόπο που το σκέφτηκα) τόσο μεγάλες αντιστάσεις για προστασία αποφόρτισης.
Αποστόλη σε ευχαριστώ.

----------

